# BootCamp restauration impossible



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce matin j'ai essayé de mettre windows sur mon mac avec l'utilitaire BootCamp, tout c'est bien passé jusqu'au moment où j'ai du choisir sur quel disque installer windows. La il s'est avéré que j'ai bien galéré, et la légende dit que j'ai jamais réussi. Par conséquent je souhaite maintenant, après mur réflexion revenir au partionnement initial de mon beau Disque Dur. 

Mais alors tout ce complique, lorsque je souhaite restaurer par le biais de BootCamp, vous connaissez tous la chanson : 
" Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows." 
J'ai fait 70 001 solutions, cherché dans tous les forums, trafiqué dans le mac (utilitaire de disque tout ça) mais impossible de revenir à un seul disque dur de base. 

Je me retrouve avec mon Macintosh HD qui a 160 GO et un autre disque dur de 99GO initialement prévu pour Windows.

J'aimerai s'il vous plait, malgré tous les retours à l'usine (comme on dit si bien sur Windows), que vous m'aidiez parce que la c'est la crotte.
Je joins deux photos pour que vous visualisiez un peu mieux.

J'espère vraiment que vous allez m'aider.


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

Commence donc par taper ces deux commandes dans le Terminal...

*diskutil list* ...et... *diskutil cs list*

...en donnant à chaque fois le résultat dans ta réponse en utilisant les balises Code _(c'est dans la petite icône carrée avec un signe moins)_.

Il y a de fortes chances que *jeanjd63* et *macomaniac* passe par là. 

Moi ce qui m'étonne, est le fait, si tu n'as pas bidouillé tes partitions, que Boot Camp n'est pas restauré ta partition. Je l'ai fait de nombreuses fois sans aucun problème.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour Locke

je joins à cette réponse ce que tu m'as demandé, cependant *diskutil cs list *ne m'affiche aucun résultat.
Bah malheureusement si j'ai trafiqué mes partitions afin d'essayer de tout retrouver comme avant.
Je joins aussi une photo de mes partitions car j'ai oublié de vous dire que sur la séparation de mon disque, je me retrouve avec 4 petites partitions qui se nomme "Microsoft Reserved"  et "Windows recovery".


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

etouf2 a dit:


> cependant *diskutil cs list *ne m'affiche aucun résultat.


Si et le minimum aurait été...
*No CoreStorage logical volume groups found*
...et c'est que tu as d'ailleurs.

De plus, tu ne lis pas tout ou tu as zappé, mais le retour des informations c'est à faire de cette façon...


Locke a dit:


> en donnant à chaque fois le résultat dans ta réponse en utilisant les balises Code _(c'est dans la petite icône carrée avec un signe moins)_.


...et pas avec des copies d'écran.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Tu risques de passer du temps, car j'ai bien lu mais j'ai trouvé ça compliqué alors un capture d'écran m'a paru plus simple.
Je veux bien apprendre


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

etouf2 a dit:


> Tu risques de passer du temps, car j'ai bien lu mais j'ai trouvé ça compliqué alors un capture d'écran m'a paru plus simple.
> Je veux bien apprendre


Avec un seul screenshot, non, c'est extrêmement simple...




...il faut bien entendu faire un Copier/Coller du résultat dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvrira lorsqu'on fait un clic sur Code.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            148.8 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s6
   7:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s7
   8:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s8
   9:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s9
  10:                  Apple_HFS --                      98.4 GB    disk0s10
```


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

```
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

Manque plus que les ténors du Terminal fassent leur apparition.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

PTDR je vais y arriver, c'est quoi les ténors ?


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

```
Last login: Wed Sep 28 20:28:28 on console
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            148.8 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s6
   7:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s7
   8:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s8
   9:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s9
  10:                  Apple_HFS --                      98.4 GB    disk0s10

MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

etouf2 a dit:


> PTDR je vais y arriver, c'est quoi les ténors ?


*jeanjd63* et *macomaniac*, deux membres qui ont pris de la potion magique pour nous dépatouiller avec le Terminal.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Mdr d'accord, je pensais que c'était encore un truc dans le Terminal que j'avais oublié...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Salut *etouf
*
Le partitionnement de ton disque a vraiment une sale tête : j'ai rarement vu un pareil bazar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te propose de passer la commande (purement informative et sans danger) :

```
df -H
```
 Cette commande va scanner les volumes montés de ton disque (dont le volume *Macintosh HD* qui m'intéresse ici) pour retourner des informations quantitatives : taille du volume > taille de l'espace occupé > taille de l'espace libre.

=> est-ce que tu peux poster ici le tableau retourné comme tu l'as fait précédemment ?

[Si tu n'avais pas plus de *90 Go* de données dans ton volume *Macintosh HD* > il serait possible de le cloner sur un volume de *99 Go* unique dégageable en-dessous > puis démarrer sur ce clone > faire le ménage en-dessus > cloner à l'envers sur un volume tout propre de tête de disque > supprimer le clone et récupérer son espace libre.]


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Tout ce que tu me dis me rassure pas 


```
Filesystem                          Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s4                        149G    25G   123G    18%  617962 4294349317    0%   /
devfs                               191k   191k     0B   100%     648          0  100%   /dev
map -hosts                            0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home                         0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
localhost:/sYbkjgnUfjMego4Cqo2Llz   149G   149G     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /Volumes/MobileBackups
/dev/disk0s10                        99G   214M    99G     1%      84 4294967195    0%   /Volumes/--
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Si, si - la suite des nouvelles est bonne : tu n'as que *25 Go* de données dans ton volume *Macintosh HD* > une paille.

Donc on peut faire un peu de ménage sans danger d'abord en-dessous du couple des partitions :

```
4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            148.8 GB   disk0s4
5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
```

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CLONE /dev/disk0s10
```
 et reposte le résultat d'un :

```
diskutil list
```
 après que je vois si ça se présente comme il faut.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

J'espère vraiment que ça va marcher, en tant qu'étudiant à Montréal ça m'embêterait de devoir déposer mon mac quelque part et de galérer pour prendre mes cours.


```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            148.8 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s6
   7:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s7
   8:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s8
   9:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s9
  10:                  Apple_HFS CLONE                   98.9 GB    disk0s10
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Parfait.

Maintenant > tu vas passer l'une après l'autre > la série de commandes suivante (fais des copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL1 /dev/disk0s6
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL2 /dev/disk0s7
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL3 /dev/disk0s8
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL4 /dev/disk0s9
```
 ce qui va supprimer les 4 partitions *5* à *9* en virant leurs blocs au statut d'espace libre.

Si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur en retour d'aucune des 4 commandes > enchaîne alors par :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```
 qui récupère l'espace libéré à la partition *disk0s2 Macintosh HD*.

Si tu n'as pas encore de message disant que le système de fichiers de *Macintosh HD* comporterait des erreurs (ce qui aurait bloqué la dernière commande) > repasse pour finir un :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait.
> 
> Maintenant > tu vas passer l'une après l'autre > la série de commandes suivante (fais des copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


@macomaniac 
Attention la bonne commande à mon avis est :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s4 0b
```
et non

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Oui, tu as raison > lapsus dû à l'habitude (et au relâchement d'attention vespéral). De toute façon > elle ne serait pas passée faute de système de fichiers *jhfs+* en *disk0s2*.
Donc la commande après les 4 de suppression est rectifiée à :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```

[aparté : il est drôlement croquignolet, le partitionnement de ce disque ! Il y a 2 partitions qui ont réussi à être créées avant la *disk0s2* de l'OS : je me demande bien comment...]


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

J'ai eu aucun message d'erreur après les 4 commandes, parcontre j'en ai eu un à la commande suivante

Je te montre : 

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil eraseVolume free NULL1 /dev/disk0s6
Started erase on disk0s6 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil eraseVolume free NULL2 /dev/disk0s7
Started erase on disk0s7
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil eraseVolume free NULL3 /dev/disk0s8
Started erase on disk0s8 NO NAME
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison > lapsus dû à l'habitude (et au relâchement d'attention vespéral). De toute façon > elle ne serait pas passée faute de système de fichiers *jhfs+* en *disk0s2*.
> Donc la commande après les 4 de suppression est rectifiée à :
> 
> ```
> ...


Toujours pas bon, c'est ceci qu'il faut mettre :
*diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s4 0b*


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Oui : regarde l'échange de messages *#19* à *#20* > passe la commande citée ci-dessus.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Du coup j'ai fait la commande rectifié que JeanJD63 a dit de faire à savoir : diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s4 0b

Par conséquent quelque chose a fonctionné je pense et donc :

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            150.5 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s11
   6:                  Apple_HFS CLONE                   98.9 GB    disk0s10
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2016)

etouf2 a dit:


> Du coup j'ai fait la commande rectifié que JeanJD63 a dit de faire à savoir : diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s4 0b
> 
> Par conséquent quelque chose a fonctionné je pense et donc :
> 
> ...


Tu es un chef.
Je vous laisse. Interlude musique


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Est-ce que tu peux re-démarrer un coup > puis reposter le résultat d'un :

```
diskutil list
```
 juste pour vérifier, une fois le kernel relancé, le dispositif actuel des partitions ?


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Je t'ai mis aussi le truc qui prouve que j'ai redémarré mon ordinateur.

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$
  [Restauré 29 sept. 2016 à 12:59:16]
Last login: Thu Sep 29 12:59:04 on console
Restored session: Jeu 29 sep 2016 12:58:09 EDT
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            150.5 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS CLONE                   98.9 GB    disk0s6
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Bon ça se précise. Je voulais vérifier que la partition de récupération *Recovery HD* (actuellement en *disk0s5*) n'avait pas été compromise. Mais non.

Alors voici ce qui sera de loin le plus confortable pour toi : tu télécharges le logiciel de clonage ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (payant mais utilisable gratuitement en démo un mois sans limitations fonctionnelles).

Tu le lances et tu crées un nouvelle tâche telle que : "_source_" = la volume *Macintosh HD* sans exclusion > "_destination_" = le volume *CLONE* > et tu presses le bouton "Cloner". Pour *25 Go* de données > ça ne devrait pas être trop long. À la fin du clonage > le logiciel va te demander si tu veux qu'il clone aussi la *Recovery HD* collatérale de la "_source_" en-dessous de la "_destination_" > tu réponds *OUI*.

=> à la suite de cette opération > tu auras dans le volume *CLONE* une image-miroir démarrable de ton Système du volume *Macintosh HD*. Je t'invite alors à *re-démarrer* avec la touche "_alt_" pressée et à choisir le volume *CLONE* comme disque de démarrage. Celà fait > tu vas te retrouver dans une session miroir de ton antérieure.

=> tu n'as qu'à signaler ici que tout s'est bien passé et que tu es démarré sur ton *CLONE* > en en profitant pour poster encore le résultat d'un :

```
diskutil list
```
 (que je vérifie qu'il y a bien une *Recovery HD* en-dessous de *CLONE* désormais) > pour qu'on puisse apurer le haut du tableau des partitions de ton disque.

[j'aurais bien aimé te faire utiliser la commande *asr* depuis le «Terminal» de la *Recovery* > mais tu n'aurais pas pu vaquer dans ta session comme avec «Carbon Copy Cloner» et *asr* a l'inconvénient de renommer le volume cloné exactement comme sa source, ce qui est facteur de confusion ensuite...]


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Hum le disque clone a disparu, et mon macintosh hd se retrouve a 250 GO, je comprend pas trop la


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

etouf2 a dit:


> Hum le disque clone a disparu, et mon macintosh hd se retrouve a 250 GO, je comprend pas trop la


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Ne regarde pas l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le retour. Est-ce que tu n'as pas l'icône d'un volume monté *CLONE* sur ton Bureau de session ?


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            249.6 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s7
```


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

etouf2 a dit:


> ```
> MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> ...


oh non mais j'ai un ami avec moi qui touché à l'utilitaire et avec le "-" il a raccroché le *"clone"* au *"macintosh"
*


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

*Re-démarre* ton Mac et reposte le résultat d'un :

```
diskutil list
```
 > ça ne me paraît pas catholique. D'un seul coup la *Recovery HD* est classée en n°*7* par rapport à la *Macintosh HD* toujours en n°*4*

Si la partition *CLONE* a disparu > on peut rattraper le coup (pas de panique) mais écarte le copain trop zélé de ton Mac désormais : qu'il ne touche plus à rien !


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            249.6 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
```

Toute manière il est parti en cours


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Bon alors la première commande est d'écarter le copain de ton Mac. Ferme l'«Utilitaire de Disque».

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s4 150g jhfs+ CLONE 0b
```
 ce qui devrait te recréer un volume *CLONE* en queue de disque d'environ *100 Go* > ce que tu n'as qu'à me confirmer en postant un retour de :

```
diskutil list
```
 encore.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            150.0 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s7
   6:                  Apple_HFS CLONE                   99.4 GB    disk0s6
```


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

etouf2 a dit:


> ```
> MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> ...


Je suppose que maintenant je dois faire ce que tu m'as dit avec le logiciel ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Exact tu opères comme décrit à mon message #28 avant cet interlude.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Très bien alors,
C'est ce que je suis en train de faire.
En tous cas, merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

etouf2 a dit:


> oh non mais j'ai un ami avec moi qui touché à l'utilitaire et avec le "-" il a raccroché le *"clone"* au *"macintosh"*


On appelle ça un boulet.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> On appelle ça un boulet.


C'est clair, mais bon il voulait bien faire je pense


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Donc la je fais bien créer ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

De rien. Il y avait un incroyable bazar de partitions sur ton disque.

Le plus simple aurait été bien sûr de te faire faire un clone sur un DDE > démarrer sur le clone > ré-initialiser le disque du Mac > rétrocloner ton clone à un volume neuf et solitaire Macintosh HD.

Mais je me suis dit qu'il était possible d'opérer une combinaison complexe de commandes sur les partitions et de mouvements de clonage et rétroclonage sans sortir du périmètre de ton disque > ce qui est plus long mais intellectuellement parlant plus satisfaisant. Sans compter que tu n'as peut-être pas de DDE sous la main...

Édit : *OUI* > tu fais *créer un volume de restauration*.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> De rien. Il y avait un incroyable bazar de partitions sur ton disque.
> 
> Le plus simple aurait été bien sûr de te faire faire un clone sur un DDE > démarrer sur le clone > ré-initialiser le disque du Mac > rétrocloner ton clone à un volume neuf et solitaire Macintosh HD.
> 
> ...


Si si, j'en avais un mais vu que tu expliques vraiment bien, ça me paraît un jeux d'enfant


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

etouf2 a dit:


> C'est clair, mais bon il voulait bien faire je pense


Quand on ne sait pas, on ne fait pas, tu vois ou ça t'amène.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Ok ok, je vous signales que je suis bien arrivé sur le CLONE, j'ai l'impression qu'il est plus lent 
Sinon voici le résultat 

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            150.0 GB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS CLONE                   98.8 GB    disk0s6
   7:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s7
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Alors tu passes d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Macintosh\ HD /dev/disk0s2
```
 qui reformate en *Apple_HFS* la partition Windows *disk0s2* en la renommant *Macintosh HD*.

Puis tu passes (l'une après l'autre) les 3 commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL1 /dev/disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL2 /dev/disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL3 /dev/disk0s5
```
 qui virent les 3 partitions n°*3* à *5* à de l'espace libre.

Enfin tu conclus par :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```
 (ce coup-ci mon *disk0s2* est bon) qui devrait récupérer l'espace libre à la partition *Macintosh HD* n°*2*.

Tu n'as qu'à poster alors le résultat d'un :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## litobar71 (29 Septembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon alors la première commande est d'écarter le copain de ton Mac. Ferme l'«Utilitaire de Disque».



_« Bonjour, ma colère ! Salut, ma hargne ! Et mon courroux, coucou ! »_


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors tu passes d'abord la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Macintosh\ HD /dev/disk0s2
> ...


Il dit qu'il ne trouve pas ça : diskutil eraseVolume free NULL3 /dev/disk0s5

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil eraseVolume free NULL3 /dev/disk0s5
Unable to find disk for /dev/disk0s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Pourtant tu as bien au départ une *Recovery HD* en *disk0s5*. Donne le retour d'un :

```
diskutil list
```
 à ce stade.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            471.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS CLONE                   98.8 GB    disk0s6
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s7
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Un petit :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```
 devrait regonfler l'actuelle partition *Macintosh HD* des *150 Go* pour l'instant en mode espace libre. Il te suffit de redonner ensuite le retour de :

```
diskutil list
```
 qui décidément ne chôme pas dans ce fil


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            151.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS CLONE                   98.8 GB    disk0s6
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s7

voila voila ;)
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Parfait ! Ça sent la ligne droite qui termine le tour de piste...

Donc tu lances le «Carbon Copy Cloner» qui s'est aimablement cloné dans les _Applications_ de ton *CLONE* et tu crées une nouvelle tâche (laisse l'antérieure en suspens ou supprime-la : elle n'est pas définie dans le bon sens ici) > telle que : "_source_" = *CLONE* > "_destination_" = *Macintosh HD* > "Cloner" et tu acceptes _in fine_ la proposition de te *créer une partition de restauration* en-dessous de *Macintosh HD* (important ! - même si tu en as déjà une en queue de disque).

Cela fait > tu re-démarres sur le volume *Macintosh HD* et...? et...? tu postes l'inévitable retour d'un :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

juste la je fais quoi ? encore cloner ?


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

enfaite j'ai rien dit je créé le recovery la


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

D'accord > une fois la *Recovery* créée > tu re-démarres sur *Macintosh HD* cloné > et tu postes le retour d'un :

```
diskutil list
```

["Sans titre" est le nom par défaut d'une tâche dans «CCC», si  tu le lui donnes pas un intitulé spécifique.]


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            150.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS CLONE                   98.8 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Mais c'est très joli - tout ça (ton Mac a l'air drôlement rapide. Encore une de ces bêtes de course dernier cri...)





Tu es bien démarré sur *Macintosh HD* actuellement ? Alors tu passes l'une après l'autre les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL1 /dev/disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL2 /dev/disk0s5
```
 qui virent les 2 partitions de queue du disque à l'état d'espace libre.

Puis tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```
 qui alloue l'espace libre à la partition *Macintosh HD*.

Un ultime :

```
diskutil list
```
 devrait te retourner ceci :


```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

encore une fois il ne trouve pas ça : diskutil eraseVolume free NULL2 /dev/disk0s5


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Je me demande si ce n'est pas un bogue dans «Sierra» (opération effectuée mais disque déclaré non trouvé) > que te renvoie un :

```
diskutil list
```
 à ce stade ?


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            150.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

C'est bien un bogue (assez perfide) : la commande *diskutil eraseVolume free NULL2 /dev/disk0s5* est bien passée (la partition a disparu) > mais un faux message d'erreur prétend que le *device* n'a pas été trouvé. C'est une erreur « temporelle » à l'exécution d'une instruction d'effacement d'un *device* > il y a une espèce de boucle qui fait revérifier après coup la présence du *device* et qui retourne son inexistence  "_comme s'il s'agissait de la situation de départ_"...

Tu passes donc la commande de récupération de l'espace libre :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```
 et tu devrais ("_bis repetita placent_") obtenir ceci :

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Tadam

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Un *re-démarrage* devrait faire récupérer à la partition n°*3* son nom de volume *Recovery HD*.

=> s'il en est bien ainsi > c'est la fin de ton _Odyssée_ cantonnée à l'espace d'un seul disque (contrainte "_oulipienne_")


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Je dois quand même te féliciter parce que je sais pas où tu vas chercher toutes ces commandes


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

Et c'est la que je me dis "demande lui de t'aider à installer Windows sur ton mac"..
Parce que j'ai certainement pas envie de refaire la même erreur


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

La seule chose qui m'intéresse dans Windows (que je n'ai jamais utilisé comme OS et que je n'utiliserai jamais) > c'est les erreurs qu'induit son installation dans le partitionnement d'un disque du Mac : je trouve ça désopilant.

Petite cerise sur le gâteau : si tu te reportes à la situation antérieure du message #59 :

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            150.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS CLONE                   98.8 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
```

tu noteras que je t'ai fait effacer les 2 partitions de queue : *4: Apple_HFS CLONE 98.8 GB disk0s4* & 5: *Apple_Boot Recovery HD 650.0 MB  disk0s5*. Mais si tu regardes le tableau > tu pouvais te dire : puisqu'il y a 2 *Recovery HD* identiques > pourquoi ne pas laisser celle qui est en queue (la n°*5*) et effacer les 2 partitions *3: Apple_Boot Recovery HD  650.0 MB  disk0s3* & *4:Apple_HFS CLONE 98.8 GB disk0s4* ?

Séduisant mais fatal : car lorsque tu demandes ensuite la récupération de l'espace libre > la partition *Recovery HD* de queue se trouve entraînée dans le mouvement et effacée dans la foulée avec son espace récupéré aussi. Ce qui n'arrive jamais quand on laisse la *Recovery HD* pile en-dessous de la partition bénéficiaire (la n°*3* en-dessous de la *Macintosh HD* n°*2*) > car un mécanisme logique bien réglé préserve cette partition en la déplaçant sur les blocs.


----------



## etouf2 (29 Septembre 2016)

J'ai droit de faire semblant que j'ai compris quelque chose


----------



## etouf2 (19 Juin 2017)

Quelqu'un pour m'aider, j'ai encore un problème


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2017)

S'il s'agit d'un espace de partition *BOOTCAMP* à récupérer > tu connais la musique > tu passes dans le «Terminal» les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et tu postes ici les tableaux retournés.

S'il s'agit d'un autre problème > il faudrait que tu le détailles > car je ne peux pas le deviner.


----------



## etouf2 (13 Juillet 2017)

```
Last login: Thu Jul 13 17:26:22 on console
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            88.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                161.7 GB   disk0s4
   5:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s5

MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```


----------



## etouf2 (13 Juillet 2017)

Salut Macomaniac, 

Désolé du retard, mais lorsque j'ai posté le sujet j'ai attendu la réponse par mail qui est jamais venu, alors j'ai pensé que personne m'avait répondo ;(


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2017)

Salut *etouf
*
J'avise bien la distribution des partitions de ton disque. 

Quelles sont tes intentions exactement ? - est-ce que tu veux supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* et son annexe du dessous ?


----------



## etouf2 (13 Juillet 2017)

oui exactement, je vais m'acheter un ordinateur de bureau donc, windows sur mon mac ne me sera plus d'aucune utilité. Mais voila que bootcamp me fait encore des ... Il ne veut pas restaurer à une partition simple


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2017)

Alors tu n'as qu'à passer (l'une après l'autre) les 3 commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la 1ère vire la partition n°*5* à de l'espace libre ;
la 2è > en fait autant pour la partition n°*4* ;
la 3è > ordonne la récupération de tout l'espace libre disponible à la partition *disk0s2 Macintosh HD*.

=> une vérification du système de fichiers de la *disk0s2* sera lancée avant exécution de la 3è commande. S'il n'y a pas d'erreur > elle devrait passer. Tu n'as qu'à alors reposter le résultat d'une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 pour vérifier si tout est en ordre.


----------



## etouf2 (13 Juillet 2017)

pas de souci, voici le résultat :

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2017)

Le re-partionnement a fonctionné.

Je te conseille de *re-démarrer* une fois ton Mac > ce qui devrait permettre au volume *Recovery HD* d'être re-identifié sur une partition re-numérotée *disk0s3 *(le *kernel* a un peu perdu le compte). 

Après re-démarrage > reposte encore le résultat d'un *diskutil list* > pour voir si tout est en place.


----------



## etouf2 (13 Juillet 2017)

```
MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

MBP-de-Alves:~ Christophe$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2017)

Nickel. RAS.


----------



## etouf2 (13 Juillet 2017)

du coup c'est bon je peux revenir en partition simple ?


----------



## etouf2 (13 Juillet 2017)

Ah bah je viens de voir que j'étais déjà en partition simple ! 
Merci mon sauveur !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2017)

Oui : tu n'as plus qu'une seule partition principale du Système.

Elle est logiquement encadrée de 2 partitions auxiliaires :


la partition *EFI* (utilisée par le Programme Interne du Mac au démarrage) ;

la partition *Recovery HD* (partition de secours permettant de démarrer sur le *Recovery OS* en cas de pépin).


----------

